# tereddüt etmedeyim



## dudasd

The whole sentence is:

Bütün varlığımı ve bütün zamanlarımı gözden geçirip kendimi incelemem gerekiyor ve ben şimdi kendimden ve aşkımdan da tereddüt etmedeyim.

I know that "tereddüt etmek" means to waver, hesitate, be in a dilemma etc. But I do not quite understand these forms with -_edeyim_ or -_adayım_.

Purely by intuition, I'd say it is: "I had to re-examine my whole existance, my past, my own self, and also now I was in dilemma about myself and my love."

But this I concluded only on the basis of logic and some following sentences. Otherwise I would not be able to decide the meaning of "emedeyim" and I still don't know by which process we get that form.

Thank you advance!


----------



## Rallino

It's equivalent to *tereddüt etmekteyim*, which is the same thing as *tereddüt ediyorum.*

However, it's not an idiomatic usage. Where did you see it?


----------



## boggiee

Hello,

The inflexional suffix _-mekteyim/maktayım_ is the same as -_yorum, _that is to say that it refers to the present continuous tense in Turkish as well.

Edit: -_edeyim _altered as -_mekteyim_.


----------



## dudasd

It is in "Babil'de Ölüm İstanbul'da Aşk" by Iskender Pala. (I have to do a certain task concerning this book.)

I did some Google search and found it only in the quote of his book.

I have a very good Turkish grammar book, but for some reason it doesn't deal with "-edeyim/adayim" issue. What happens with the "m" in "etMedeyim" then? It still denotes the meaning of positiveness?

I am just lost with it, I apologize for my being slow to understand.


----------



## boggiee

Honestly, this is the first time I have ever seen 'tereddüt et*medeyim*' so I can say that it sounds very weird to me. As Rallino said in the second post, it is the same as 'tereddüt et*mekteyim'.*


----------



## dudasd

Thank you very much. I understand the construction of the "etmekteyim" form, so I'll try to dissect and hopefully understand "etmedeyim" as well.


----------



## Rallino

The dissection of etmedeyim is:

etmek - infinitive: to do
etme - nominal form: (the act of) doing
etmede - locative: at doing
etmedeyim - copular locative: I am at doing = I'm busy with the act of doing.

This is similar to the German "ich bin beim Machen" construction.


----------



## dudasd

Great and clear explanation! Thank you very, very much!


----------



## Cahittinsan

Makta/mekte= kimi ağızlarda mada/mede olarak anılır ve mânâsı şimdiki zamandır, tereddüt etmekteyim demek istiyor efendim. .


----------

